# Swollen lymph glands



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

Last week I found 2 quite large lumps in Dylan's neck. He has been a bit off colour with a slightly runny nose and his eyes also look odd.

We went to the vet who said his lymph glands were swollen and he gave him antibiotics and said to go back if he didn't improve. Well, a week later he was just the same so we went back and the vet took some blood to send away for testing. 

I'm now stressing while we wait for the results, does anyone know if dogs can get swollen glands due to a virus or infection in the same way humans do?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dogs can get swollen lymph nodes from an infection. How old is your dog and did the vet say what he thinks is going on?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does Dylan have a fever?


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Dylan is 10 months old, he did have a slight temperature on the first visit to the vet but his temperature wasn't taken when we went back yesterday. 

The vet hasn't said anything about what he thinks is wrong, just that he wanted to do blood tests for a number of things which is why the blood has been sent away not tested on site


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that it is just an infection and the first round of antibiotics didnt totally take care of the problem. We will keep our fingers and paws crossed for good news.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Did your vet check ALL of his external glands or just the neck/throat area? I'm hoping it's just in the neck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

swollen lymph glands can mean just about anything, from kennel cough on up to stuff we don't even want to mention.
He's a young dog and chances are it's just an infection of some sort. A lot of dogs even get swollen lymph glands with an infected tooth, or demodex mange. If the antibiotics didn't take care of it, it could be a virus instead. It's okay to worry, but age is on his side and more than likely he'll be back to 100% in no time.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, he seems ok in himself now and I think the lymph glands are starting to feel a little smaller. The vet did check him all over and his neck is the only place where the glands are swollen. 

When Dylan started showing signs of HD at 5 months I tried to contact his breeders but they wouldn't answer my phone calls or emails. Ever since then I've been a little nervous about his health as I don't think his breeders were quite what they seemed and I'm worried about what Dyl may have inherited


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully he is going to be ok. It sounds like they are improving. Good luck


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

I've just heard from the vet. He says that Dylan's red and white blood cells are normal but there are signs of liver damage probably due to a virus or infection (this should get better on it's own once the virus/infection clears). Also his cholesterol is high which is an indication of an under active thyroid but he said this would be very unusual in such a young dog.

The problem with the inner eyelids coming across the eyes is usually seen in sick cats rather than dogs but the vet thinks it's just a sign of him being unwell.

The advice is to wait and see if he gets better on his own, if not it's more tests.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it is something that he can grow out of and is going to be ok. Good luck and give him a big hug for being a brave boy. Since the vet said he might have liver damage, you might get some milk thistle (you can get at walmart) it is supposed to help cleanse the liver. I give it to my Beau because he is on alot of meds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

milk thistle and sam-E are both hugely liver supportive and quite safe for dogs. Is he on antibiotics? they can falsely raise the liver enzymes and make it appear that there's a problem when, in fact, there isn't.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

I had Dylan back to the vet this morning, he now has a lump that has come up at the top of his nose, between his eyes, just to one side. The vet doesn't seem to have a clue what's going on but he has given us more eye drops and said his is worried because Dylan's third eyelids are very red and lumpy.

If it's no better by Monday he has to go in for a biopsy. Poor Dylan this has been going on since the middle of October and we still don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

First, it makes me so saddened to hear that his breeders won't answer you when you need them most. It might be really helpful for you to know about their lines. A great book for owners this stressful situation is "Speaking For Spot" written by vet Dr. Nancy Kay about how to stick up for your dog on medical issues, what specific questions to ask the vet for certain symptoms, etc. 

Do you have a university vet hospital near you?


----------

